# Mac To Pc Audio Confrencing?



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi

I run windows XP on my PC and my friend runs OX(whatever it is) on a Mac. We want to communicate via audio. We can do so in some chat rooms, but we would preffer it to be one on one... like Yahoo or MSN messengers. But those programs do not support pc-to-mac (not yet anyway)

Does anyone know of any programs we could use that are not trial based or have to be purchased? (Free ones)


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.masternewmedia.org/2003/07/06/pctomac_audio_and_video_conferencing_comes_of_age.htm


----------



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

I already had read that site before I asked here. None of those programs are free, or more then a trial run..... and the others are links to chatrooms that support both (which we already have) and every free one seems to be a broken "page cant be disaplyed" link


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

There is a lite and plus version and all it requires you do is register an account

http://www.ivisit.com

or try this tutorial http://www.mvldesign.com/video_conference_tutorial.html


----------



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for those links.

We got the programs to work. But the voice is really faint..... hopefully she just needs to buy a mic rather then use the inbuilt one.


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

No problem!


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

AOL IM is what you want to use on the pc and iChat withj an AOL IM account is what you want to use on the Mac for audio conferencing. On the PC D/L AOL IM and on the Mac iChat comes pre-installed. Natuyrally you will have to have microphones for both computers and create an aol IM account for iChat, but thats the easiest way I know of


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

The Gizmo Project - Skype - MSN Messenger - Yahoo messenger


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

All of the above work with both PC and Mac. I would reccommed the Gizmo Project. can't remeber the download link, just googlke it. ask your friend to get the windows version.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Skype is also very good - also compatible woith PC and Mac also very user friendly

Never used Yahoo messenger, but I kno that it is compatible with PC and mac


----------



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

those programs are onlu compatable with PC and MAC. But to actualy get a voice connection to each other fails every time. The Mac version of Yahoo & MSN doesnt support voice between Mac and PC... not yet anyway.

I'm yet to try AIM, hopefully that will work.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

You can talk to someone on a PC from a mac from skype and the other way around.


----------



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

I tried SKYPE and it failed to connect.

We have found a terrific program tho.
www.gizmoproject.com

Works great and i'd recomend it over any other voice programs out there.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I mentioned that earlier but it hasn't got as many features at have the likes of Skype and MSN.


----------



## Triplem1075 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah i know, but we have no problem with Yahoo cam and IM. So we just use both of them similtainiosly. 

If only someone could make a program like Trillian, that has the IM's of MSN, the Cam broadcasting of Yahoo that runs at the speed of AIM and the voice quality of Gizmo then you'd have the perfect messenger service.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

When I had the Gizmo Project, the sound quality was terrible! Or is that that just me?


----------

